# Looking for Aerocruiser information



## boblangley (Sep 16, 2001)

I am trying to locate someone who has or has had a 23' AeroCruiser and who would be willing to talk with me about his/her experiences with the RV.  

If you are or know of such a person please let me know.

Since I don't log on to this forum very often, I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't mind emailing me directly at boblangley@jps.net

Bob Langley
Winters, CA


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2001)

Looking for Aerocruiser information

Hi Bob, can't help you none on the AeroCruiser but, you need to bookmark this site and come often.  You'll find that no one on this board will bash you if you want to know something or miss your spelling like I do.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

